# Radio Hanukkah & Yoko



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Dedicates Holiday Programming to Jews

In honor of the Jewish festival of Hanukkah, XM Satellite Radio is offering its subscribers
its first-ever national broadcast channel devoted exclusively to Jewish culture. Running
from Dec. 15 through the 23rd, Radio Hanukkah (channel 108) will feature Jewish music
and talk from several famous Jewish musicians, celebrities and politicians.

Focusing on tradition of Hanukkah, XM said the temporary channel will feature classic
and not-so-classic versions of long-time Hanukkah favorites like "I Have a Little Dreidel"
and "Maoz Tzur." Radio Hanukkah will also feature nightly broadcasts of the traditional
holiday candlelight blessings in both Eastern and Pacific time zones.

In addition, Radio Hanukkah will feature specials of contemporary Jewish music, comedy,
children's programming and more. Scheduled to participate are Barenaked Ladies, 
Matisyahu, Al Franken, Kinky Friedman, Sen. Ben Cardin, Sen. Carl Levin, Neil Sedaka,
Dr. Ruth and Larry Miller.

Radio Hanukkah will also be available through the company's streaming service XM Radio
Online. Listeners can get an extended free trial of the channel and the entire company
lineup during the holiday stretch by entering the promotional code "TheChosen" when
signing up at the website.

~~~~~~~~~~

In other XM news, the company premiered Offstage with Yoko Ono this week as part
of a multi-part special featuring the Beatle-killer with "complete creative control" of the
music. "Offstage" debuted earlier this year as a special where the company turns the
reigns over to an artist and lets them play and say whatever they want.

As long as Ono doesn't play any of her own music, everything hopefully will be OK.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Yoko Ono


Another valid reason to go back to Sirius. :lol:


----------

